

Users have a 10% chance of making an email typo - primecoder
http://davetong-ict.tumblr.com/post/11810241790/users-have-a-10-chance-of-making-an-email-typo

======
gus_massa
Outside USA it is very common that the users add or remove the national TLD by
mistake. They type something like info@gmail.com.ar or info@hotmail.com.ar.
And it is worse with Yahoo! because both info@yahoo.com and info@yahoo.com.ar
are possible, but only one of them is the real one.

